# Name suggestions please!!!



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi folks

We are getting our little chocolate boy in six weeks time and are trying to think of a suitable name! Any suggestions please?

Jude


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

If I had a boy I'd want to call him Baxter after the dog in Anchorman!!!

A friend liked Cadbury for a chocolate boy which i thought was lovely. So many lovely names though!!! 

x


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

barry? or bruce? i always like old fashioned names for dogs! we need pic to see what he'd suit xxx


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

I will put a couple of pics on!


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Draw up a shortlist then make the final choice once you get him.


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

That's a good idea thank you!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

fixed you photos, you were missing a bit of the link 

he looks lovely.


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you! I am new to all this!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah cutie boy... Chester, Ralph, Cooper, Riley,Bean xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

What about minstrel, coco or bailey? Puppies look gorgeous ........ i've got 10 weeks to wait ........ its killing me!!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I really like the name Beau for a boy , also rupert finley, Doyle, and mr darcy were all on my ahortljst when I was planning on getting a boy, (ended up with another girl instead tho)


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi
i like minstrel......
or rolo.....
curly wurly...
galaxy.....
10 weeks
alot of clock watching going on
marzy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> i really like the name beau for a boy , also rupert finley, doyle, and mr darcy were all on my ahortljst when i was planning on getting a boy, (ended up with another girl instead tho)


mr darcy!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

marzy said:


> hi
> i like minstrel......
> or rolo.....
> curly wurly...
> ...


YUMMMM GLAXY BAR!!! hahah we can only get those at the british chocolate shops here...man is that yummy chocolate...lol sry off topic


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I always liked the name Scooter!  I could live vicariously through you!  

We rarely call Bella by her real name! She's usually Boo or Bells or Boo Bear. LOL...we sound really rediculous in our house!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

marzy said:


> hi
> i like minstrel......
> or rolo.....
> curly wurly...
> ...


You're on a real chocolate kick for names then so how about flake, fudge, twirl, munchie, aero, hershey or wispa? Aero's pretty cool


----------



## Bob (Apr 12, 2011)

*Bob*

Wait til you get him, check out his demeanor for a few days and it will come to you


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda pm me your address and I'll send you a bar for Easter x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Someone commented on how fluffy and curly Betty was today and it made me think that she had Leo Sayer mad curly hair which made me think that a boy dog should be called Leo!!!!

I also think Barney is a cute name for a boy dog.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I love Rolo! Both the name and the sweets


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Tressa said:


> I love Rolo! Both the name and the sweets



OOoo i haven't had rolos for such along time ......... craving coming on!!!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

jools said:


> OOoo i haven't had rolos for such along time ......... craving coming on!!!!!!


And I gave up chocolate for Lent and you are now all tormenting me!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> amanda pm me your address and i'll send you a bar for easter x


yummmmmyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oooh. Just occurred to me that I haven't noticed Rolos in the shops for a wee while - hope I can still get some!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who you going to give thelast one to??? x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

No - I am keeping it lol, and thats because Teddy is not allowed choccies


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

All this chocolate talk is making my mouth water. Right I'm off to pinch a couple of Elli's Lindor mini easter eggs that she found at an egg hunt today....... No, must be strong - need to lose several stone so I don't look a fool at agility classes


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I hate easter! I bought two big eggs for my girls and it took every bit of will power that I don't have to leave one on the shelf until my youngest got home from uni. I can't believe that I didn't polish it off myself and have regretted it ever since


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am loving the name Rolo!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it sounds like a cute name to me too! Rolo come here buddy....see it works well


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love it. Just trips smoothly over the tongue - oops - thats me talking about chocolate again. Just joking. I think Rolo is a great name for a choccy puppy


----------

